# another benifit from bessy



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

besides all the milk ice cream and butter a home milkcow provides there is a big bonis with her calf . I just returned from the butcher with this years supply of beef :happy2:


----------



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

Rotfl, I totally thought is was going to be about the immune boosting benefits of colostrum!


----------

